# sadham gone..



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

oh well, he has gone now..

I kind of feel for him, but he deserved it i suppose, but I still think iraq needed him, look at irag now without him..


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Agreed! they need another tyranical murderer to keep them all in check- sad but true 8)


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I shall not miss him or mourn is passing :wink:


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

If you don't mind me asking............................who the fuck is Sadham :?:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Saddam maybe?! :-*


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Anyone got the link to the dodgy execution video yet. :roll:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> If you don't mind me asking............................who the fuck is Sadham












:roll:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

barton TT said:


> Anyone got the link to the dodgy execution video yet. :roll:


It will probably end up on www.ogrish.com (mega un work safe btw) but I for one am not looking!

Love the Sad Ham :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

barton TT said:


> Anyone got the link to the dodgy execution video yet. :roll:


Yeah. Looking forward to seeing him get what's coming to him.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Sort of went un noticed don't you think, not made many headlines or news flashes, think the spin doctors had something to do with the timing :?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

no great loss to mankind


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

jonah said:


> Sort of went un noticed don't you think, not made many headlines or news flashes, think the spin doctors had something to do with the timing :?


Seems to be on a lot of the front pages of today's papers.

I also don't feel any sorry for his departure - just think of all the murderous actions he was responsible for during his dictatorship.

Moley


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

vagman said:


> If you don't mind me asking............................who the fuck is Sadham :?:


LOL :lol:


----------



## coupe_mania29 (Sep 4, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> barton TT said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone got the link to the dodgy execution video yet. :roll:
> ...


fair enough.. .and here it is!

http://hotair.com/archives/2006/12/30/video-saddams-execution-uncut/


----------

